# how to fish on kde through a socks proxy

## equaeghe

Hi,

I set up a socks proxy to a work server to get access to my work intranet. This is easy to use with Firefox for browsing and such using the quickproxy addon. However, I'd like to access a work server via fish, through this proxy. I'm working with KDE (Krusader in particular), but it need not be a KDE-specific solution. How do I best go about this? (Currently I have no proxy configuration in my system settings, as this only seems to be installed when Konqueror is, which is not the case. Anyhow, this just seems to be Konqueror-specific proxy settings anyway, no?)

TIA,

Erik

----------

## Schnulli

Hi,

why fish?

i use SSH.... in my ssh.conf X-forward enable and there it is....

----------

## equaeghe

 *Schnulli wrote:*   

> 
> 
> why fish?
> 
> i use SSH.... in my ssh.conf X-forward enable and there it is....

 

I'm thinking about fish because I'm familiar with it.

I need to transfer files from the work server to my home computer (scp does not work due to blocked ports; fish does), is this possible with X-forward?

----------

## Schnulli

HI,

what kind of blocked Ports?

SSH only needs Port 22, but it can be changed if in need  :Wink:  !!! 

when X-Forward is set to enable, you can start remotely mostly any kind of Apps(not all work or usefull, but most do), you will see local the Gui and can work from your Comp remotely "there"... but i should tell you it depends and the Upload Speed of your Remote-Connection, the faster the quicker you have it....

to x-fer Files is pretty easy.... you heard about SFTP ???

----------

